# Castor Oil and Hair Growth



## dlove (Jan 11, 2008)

I keep reading about how if you apply castor oil on your lashes at night that your lashes will eventually grow out thick and long.  I tried it, it works! (Thanks Miss _Cherokee!)

This got me thinking...Castor oil, if applied to the scalp, will probably promote growth of my hair long and thick, just like my lashes.

Has anyone experienced castor oil on the scalp for growth?  


I'm beginning to like castor oil as a sealant better than coconut oil.  Even though research suggest that coconut oil penetrates the hair shaft and is best for sealing in moisture.  I wet my Natural 4b condensed thick hair with Oyin's Greg Juice and seal with castor oil.  The results?  Beautiful curly hair.  I cant believe it!!!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi dlove,

could u tell me how u apply the castor oil to your lashes? (fingertips, qtips??) I read somewhere else that it shouldn't get in ur eye but haven been wanting to try this.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 11, 2008)

naturallygoldie said:


> Hi dlove,
> 
> could u tell me how u apply the castor oil to your lashes? (fingertips, qtips??) I read somewhere else that it shouldn't get in ur eye but haven been wanting to try this.


 

I would like to know the skinny on the "how to" for this as well. You know if Sacrea has a "how to" in her album?


----------



## dlove (Jan 11, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> I would like to know the skinny on the "how to" for this as well. You know if Sacrea has a "how to" in her album?


 

You either apply it with a clean mascara brush or with your fingers gently.
See Link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=156277


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 11, 2008)

dlove said:


> You either apply it with a clean mascara brush or with your fingers gently.
> See Link:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=156277


 

Thanks so much!!

Ohh I see now that I have read it the Pj in me is awake! I'm off to lotioncrafters for silk amino acids!!  thanks again!


----------



## nappity (Jan 11, 2008)

dlove said:


> I'm beginning to like castor oil as a sealant better than coconut oil.  Even though research suggest that coconut oil penetrates the hair shaft and is best for sealing in moisture.*  I wet my Natural 4b condensed thick hair with Oyin's Greg Juice and seal with castor oil.  The results?  Beautiful curly hair.  I cant believe it!!!*










 I love that you call our hair condensed. Can I use it or will you sue me for copyright infringement?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 12, 2008)

Castor oil is helping me grow my temple's back in from a stressful 2007.


----------



## kazhmere (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Colliecole (Jan 12, 2008)

Dlove you have stumbled upon my latest hair/skin secret. I've been using castor oil on my eyes every night for a few months now. I put it on my fingers the same way you'd put alchochol on a cotton ball; tilt the bottle up and then down, and use what sticks. I put it on my entire eye area including eyelashes, eyebrows. It's made my lashes and brows thicker over time and the skin around my eyes is more supple.

I also use it on my hair and I love it. On most mornings I co-wash with a cheapie con (V05) mixed with a lot of castor oil. I put it in when I get in the shower, and after I'm done washing my body, I rinse it out. After towel drying my hair, its PERFECTLY oiled, soft, and coily. Then I apply a little shea butter for extra moisture. it stays soft moist all day, and as long as I dont pic it out, my hair stays curly coily all day too.

:Copy of 2cool:CASTOR OIL ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 12, 2008)

Colliecole said:


> Dlove you have stumbled upon my latest hair/skin secret. I've been using castor oil on my eyes every night for a few months now. I put it on my fingers the same way you'd put alchochol on a cotton ball; tilt the bottle up and then down, and use what sticks. I put it on my entire eye area including eyelashes, eyebrows. It's made my lashes and brows thicker over time and the skin around my eyes is more supple.
> 
> I also use it on my hair and I love it. On most mornings I co-wash with a cheapie con (V05) mixed with a lot of castor oil. I put it in when I get in the shower, and after I'm done washing my body, I rinse it out. After towel drying my hair, its PERFECTLY oiled, soft, and coily. Then I apply a little shea butter for extra moisture. it stays soft moist all day, and as long as I dont pic it out, my hair stays curly coily all day too.
> 
> :Copy of 2cool:CASTOR OIL ROCKS!!!!


I too have used castor oil for years on my eyelashes and brows as well as around my eyes.  My lashes are always long and thick (ultra-long now with SAA!) and my brows nice and full. 

I haven't used it regularly on my hair even knowing it contributes to hair health, beauty and growth.   I do use Aveda Anti-Humectant and have for a few years--castor oil is a main ingredient.

As I mentioned recently in another thread, castor oil has been well-known for thousands of years for it's many healing and beauty benefits. It is also called, "The Palm of Christ".


----------



## amwcah (Jan 12, 2008)

Colliecole said:


> Dlove you have stumbled upon my latest hair/skin secret. I've been using castor oil on my eyes every night for a few months now. I put it on my fingers the same way you'd put alchochol on a cotton ball; tilt the bottle up and then down, and use what sticks. *I put it on my entire eye area including eyelashes, eyebrows. It's made my lashes and brows thicker over time and the skin around my eyes is more supple*.
> 
> I also use it on my hair and I love it. On most mornings I co-wash with a cheapie con (V05) mixed with a lot of castor oil. I put it in when I get in the shower, and after I'm done washing my body, I rinse it out. After towel drying my hair, its PERFECTLY oiled, soft, and coily. Then I apply a little shea butter for extra moisture. it stays soft moist all day, and as long as I dont pic it out, my hair stays curly coily all day too.
> 
> :Copy of 2cool:CASTOR OIL ROCKS!!!!


 


Isis said:


> I* too have used castor oil for years on my eyelashes and brows as well as around my eyes. My lashes are always long and thick (ultra-long now with SAA!) and my brows nice and full*.
> 
> I haven't used it regularly on my hair even knowing it contributes to hair health, beauty and growth. I do use Aveda Anti-Humectant and have for a few years--castor oil is a main ingredient.
> 
> As I mentioned recently in another thread, castor oil has been well-known for thousands of years for it's many healing and beauty benefits. It is also called, "The Palm of Christ".


 
I have been using JBCO on my lashes and brows as well. Question:  Were your lashes and/or brows already thick prior to your application and just thinned out over time?  Why do I ask?  I have never had thick brows and was wondering if this would actually thicken them.  I have read threads were ladies say it has for them, but they may have had naturally thick brows anyway.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone use haitian castor oil? I heard that it is  much better then the other castor oils but, I'm not sure to why it is? So what makes haitian castor oil so good and where can I get it? Lol..


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been using castor oil on my scalp lately in hopes of thickening up my hair.  It sure did work wonders on my bald eyebrows so I have high hopes.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 12, 2008)

amwcah said:


> I have been using JBCO on my lashes and brows as well. Question:  Were your lashes and/or brows already thick prior to your application and just thinned out over time?  Why do I ask?  I have never had thick brows and was wondering if this would actually thicken them.  I have read threads were ladies say it has for them, but they may have had naturally thick brows anyway.



It really does work and I have never had thick brows.  Years ago I over-plucked them so much they were close to bald and wouldn't grow back.  Castor oil has them looking normal again.  I still wouldn't say they are thick but it's a big difference.


----------



## sareca (Jan 12, 2008)

Isis said:


> I too have used castor oil for years on my eyelashes and brows as well as around my eyes.  My lashes are always long and thick (ultra-long now with SAA!) and my brows nice and full.
> 
> I haven't used it regularly on my hair even knowing it contributes to hair health, beauty and growth.   I do use Aveda Anti-Humectant and have for a few years--castor oil is a main ingredient.
> 
> As I mentioned recently in another thread, castor oil has been well-known for thousands of years for it's many healing and beauty benefits.* It is also called, "The Palm of Christ".*



I remember you saying that... I loved it then and I love it now! 

dlove, castor on lashes was from miss_cherokee's head.  I added SAA and castor oil to every tube of mascara in my house.  Someone else (sorry I can't remember who) started a thread about using it as a hair gel. I tried it and it didn't work alone. I still had to use a little gel, but it was so much softer and shiner.  I just started using it, but I'm sure it will help thicken my hairline (which is fine now).


----------



## dlove (Jan 12, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> I love that you call our hair condensed. Can I use it or will you sue me for copyright infringement?


 

I literally blushed as I read the first sentence... You can use the term girl!


----------



## dlove (Jan 12, 2008)

Scalp Hair Growers---I need to hear from you.  Is castor oil growing anyone's hair on the crown?


----------



## sweetnixsy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes it has grown my crown. Some hair fell out from a braid job i did a year ago. It makes your roots really thick... even my last relaxer last week didnt really take,my roots are still curly.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay...this is enough info for me to jump on the castor oil for eyebrows and eyelashes...PLUS the hair on my head.  I have a section in my eyebrow that will not grow so maybe this will help and my eyelashs.....mmmm what eyelashes?!?!? haha 

BUT i need to know WHAT KIND OF CASTOR OIL ARE YOU USING?


----------



## dlove (Jan 13, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> Okay...this is enough info for me to jump on the castor oil for eyebrows and eyelashes...PLUS the hair on my head. I have a section in my eyebrow that will not grow so maybe this will help and my eyelashs.....mmmm what eyelashes?!?!? haha
> 
> BUT i need to know *WHAT KIND OF CASTOR OIL ARE YOU USING?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 13, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> Okay...this is enough info for me to jump on the castor oil for eyebrows and eyelashes...PLUS the hair on my head.  I have a section in my eyebrow that will not grow so maybe this will help and my eyelashs.....mmmm what eyelashes?!?!? haha
> 
> BUT i need to know WHAT KIND OF CASTOR OIL ARE YOU USING?



I just use the kind from Wal-Mart.  It will work on your eyebrows but you have to be consistent and give it time.  It's not something that will work in a couple weeks.  It's very gradual but effective.  Make sure to apply every night and whenever you're around the house (not going anywhere because you don't want greasy brows, lol) just slap some on.  I was never consistent with my eyelashes because I didn't like the oil getting into my eyes.  My eyelashes are already very long anyway so I'm not real worried about it.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jan 13, 2008)

My father's hair started to fall out not too long ago and he started to use my JBCO on his head and he said it's making his hair come back in. He's in £oυe with this and always have them on stock.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 13, 2008)

I had wanted to wait a little longer before having to answer this question. I started using castor oil in October on my scalp and hair. When I did my relaxer in December, my hair was noticibly longer in a problem area and thicker too My research stated that castor was the world's first antiseptic - the cold pressed method was used for extraction.

It has prevented scalp eruptions, given me soft, moistured hair, and HEALED nicks and cuts!!!!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jan 13, 2008)

You know what, I am soo glad I saw this thread.  I just bought some organic castor oil last week.  I am going to start using it to remove my eye make up and start using it on mine and my moms hair.  I really hope it works.


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I* just use the kind from Wal-Mart. It will work on your eyebrows but you have to be consistent and give it time. It's not something that will work in a couple weeks.* It's very gradual but effective. Make sure to apply every night and whenever you're around the house (not going anywhere because you don't want greasy brows, lol) just slap some on. I was never consistent with my eyelashes because I didn't like the oil getting into my eyes. My eyelashes are already very long anyway so I'm not real worried about it.


I just want to add that purchasing a better quality of castor oil, such as the Home Health brand from the health food store, one can see results faster.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 14, 2008)

I do not used C O for hair grow but for the first time in years, I started having problems with acne - bumps and all which leave spots.  I tried almost everything but nothing dries it up until I started rubbing castor oil on.  The spots haven't totally cleared up yet but no more bumps and my face is looking much better.


----------



## KrimsonKween (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello ladies, I used castor oil and my hair loved it. The only thing I suggest it that you mix it with other essential oils.  I use 100% castor oild from the health food store.  It is very thick.  If you use it on your scalp it will thicken and just sit there and weigh your hair down, my scalp started to itch.  I use a castor oil mix with pepermint, basil, grapseed, lavender, rosemary, atlas and thyme essenital oils along with olive oil.  It works wonders for the over all health of my hair.

I also used castor oil for my face.  My face has a healthy glow and it does not dry out like it used to. 

happy oiling ladies.  I will be sholder length by November.


----------



## dlove (Jan 19, 2008)

bumping for respones


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 19, 2008)

I always had very thin hair, every since I began wearing braids. I began using castor oil after reading about it on the boards and the reults:






  One month later of using!

Here's the result after 3 months of using:





My hair has never been this thick... EVER! Even before I started wearing the braids I didn't have hair this full and thick. I oil rinsed with castor oil mixed with avacado oil (just to make it not as thick) and I did this for 3 months and I'm very proud with the results. I'm not sure if it contributed to the growth, but definately to the thickness!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 19, 2008)

Songbirdb said:


> I always had very thin hair, every since I began wearing braids. I began using castor oil after reading about it on the boards and the reults:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice results!!!  I used to use Castor Oil for my hair and skin, I don't know why I stopped using it. You are making me want to revisit using it again. :scratchch


----------



## vpoetic (Jan 19, 2008)

I just read this thread a couple of day ago and I started putting castor oil on my eye brows and eyelashes and I am already starting to see results. A couple of years ago I had an accident and I cut m eyebrows and they never grow back. I tried all kinds of expensive product and I saw little no result. Yet the answer has been in my bathroom all this time Thats funny.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jan 19, 2008)

When I first went natural, I had some thin spots in my crown area from overprocessed relaxers  I did hot oil treatments with castor oil for about 6 months and those spots thickened back up.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 19, 2008)

Castor oil has done wonders for my hair.  It has help stop breakage, prevent dry scalp, as well as moisturize and condition.  I just ordered some more JBCO and can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## ReddTweetyB (Jan 19, 2008)

I've read that castor oil promotes hair thickness and as baaaaaaadddd as I want thicker hair, I don't know why I hadn't tried it yet. I'm definately going to try it on my lashes. I think thick long lashes are absolutely beautiful. I'm trying it on my brows too as they are very thin. I have some upstairs, I'm starting tonight.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 19, 2008)

Mystic said:


> I do not used C O for hair grow but for the first time in years, I started having problems with acne - bumps and all which leave spots.  I tried almost everything but nothing dries it up until I started rubbing castor oil on.  The spots haven't totally cleared up yet but no more bumps and my face is looking much better.



*Funny you mentioned this...I had the opposite reaction.  Several years ago, I was using castor oil to seal my hair and apparently I used too much.  It was the kind from Wal-Mart  and it broke my face out something terrible.  I could change the pillow cases every night to no avail.  I vowed to never use it again (at least not on my hair).  I had to go to the aesthetician a few times to get rid of the hyperpigmentation (one big blemish on the side of my face where I'd slept).  I am now considering using this on my eyelashes though....and I may make a scalp oil out of it (with jaborandi leaves as on overnight scalp oil treatment before washing it out)...however I will not use it on the length of my hair.  I will try the Black Castor Oil once I decide if I'm going to use it again. *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd probably never use castor oil on my lashes but I do like how it thickened my hair when I did use it. I think it's time to pull it back out of it's hiding place and start using it again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 22, 2009)

bumping bump


----------

